# Puritan, Amish, Presbyterian and Baptist Comic Characters



## JM (Jan 3, 2009)

Puritan Superheroes, Villains, Other Comic Book Characters

Religion of Quaker (Liam Adams))

Baptist Superheroes, Villains, Other Comic Book Characters

Presbyterian Superheroes, Villains, Other Comic Book Characters


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jan 3, 2009)

Weird.

-----Added 1/3/2009 at 10:43:51 EST-----

I always look forward to your late night posts, JM.


----------



## APuritansMind (Jan 3, 2009)

I didn't know Jimmy Carter was a Baptist comic superhero.


----------



## JM (Jan 3, 2009)

InevitablyReformed said:


> Weird.
> 
> -----Added 1/3/2009 at 10:43:51 EST-----
> 
> I always look forward to your late night posts, JM.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 3, 2009)

Is Jimmy Carter still a Baptist?


----------



## JM (Jan 3, 2009)

Nothing but quality posts this late...

Carter? Isn't he a member of He-Man and the Masters of the Universalists?


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jan 3, 2009)

There should be some theologians super heros. All of these guys aren't that great.


----------



## JM (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the Quaker who "can cause earthquakes by shuffling his belly" is pretty funny.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 4, 2009)

Weird


----------



## Ivan (Jan 4, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Is Jimmy Carter still a Baptist?



President Carter is a member of Maranatha Baptist Church in Plains, GA. He teaches a Sunday School class there, which needs to be conduct in the church's worship center to accommodate the number of people who attend. The worship center holds 300 and they have overflow rooms with TV screens. The website says the church has ten thousand visitors a year.

Maranatha Baptist Church » Sunday School

The church is affiliated with the Cooperative Baptist Fellowship and the Southern Baptist Convention, at least that was the case a few years ago when I sent an email inquiry. I thought I heard they went wholly CBF, but when going to the CBF website there is no indication they are affiliated at all.

Bottom line....Carter is still a Baptist.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 4, 2009)

Ivan said:


> President Carter is a member of Maranatha Baptist Church in Plains, GA. ...
> 
> Bottom line....Carter is still a Baptist.



I was (half) kidding! I knew Carter had had some sort of falling out with the SBC (over conservative issues, I believe), but I didn't think he'd left the Baptist church. Besides, he's from Georgia, which pretty much means that you're forever a Baptist!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 4, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > President Carter is a member of Maranatha Baptist Church in Plains, GA. ...
> ...



At one point I was wondering if you were thinking of Bill Moyers of PBS. He was once a Southern Baptist and graduated from Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary in Ft. Worth. He has since become a member (and I think a minister) of the United Church of Christ.

Of course, perhaps only I know such Baptist trivia.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 5, 2009)

Where's the FUNDY FOUR Comics? Tee-totaller Tom, Never-say-dance Dave, Pensacola demerit-point Peter and Overly Proper Penelope.

...don't forget the newest character Overfed Fundy Phil, whose super power is to thunder from the pulpit from his ginormous diaphragm at such a volume as to stun his audience and prohibit thinking. 

Only calvinisit cryptonite can undo these heroes of the faith.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Feb 3, 2009)

How amusing that all four of the Puritan superheroes/villains are from horror tales! As both a scholar of horror fiction and a Solomon Kane fan, of course, I can't complain...


----------

